# Der ulimative Flipper Thread



## Backflip Benni (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

in diesem Thread könnt ihr gerne alle eure Fragen und anregungen zum Flipper an mich und die anderen Teamfahrer loswerden.  Hier könnt ihr euch auch anregungen zum Aufbau eurer bikes holen... egal was fragt es einfach


----------



## grandy (29. März 2007)

hey 
habe die gleiche farbe wie du ^^
wollte fragen welche reifengrößen man auf dme flipper fahren kann.. wiel bei 26" und 2,25 siehts sehr eng aus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backflip Benni (29. März 2007)

Also ich fahre 24 Zoll und dann den Schwalbe Tabel Top in 2,25 und das passt ohne Probleme... Wenn du bei 24 Zoll zu wenig Platz hast kann es nur daran liegen das du dein Hinterrad zu nah am Sitzrohr hast. Schieb das Hinterrad einfach ein Stück nach hinten, dann sollte es passen


----------



## Dirt Bastard (30. März 2007)

Hi
Gibt es das flipper nur in einer grösse ?
weil hir   http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA:PIC&viewitem=&item=250099356265&rd=1&rd=1
das is grösse 12,5" ist und woanders lese ich immer 13,5" ?

überlege mir gard ob ich ein flipper oder ein fly nehmen soll..
welches würdet ihr nehmen ?


----------



## ringworm flow (31. März 2007)

hi, wollt mal fragen ob man mit dem flipper auch kickstater und rückwärtsrollen machen kann??...na denn ride on!


----------



## Backflip Benni (1. April 2007)

Also, den Flipper gibt es nur in einer Größe und zwar in 13,5 Zoll. Welchen rahmen du besser nimmst hängt davon ab wie viel Geld du zur verfügung hast... wenn du wert auf einen leichten Rahmen legst solltest du lieber tiefer in die Tasche greifen und dir den Fly holen .
Und Flo, natürlich kann man mit dem Bike auch rückwärts fahren


----------



## Dirt Bastard (2. April 2007)

Hi
Hat jemand eine adresse wo mann die adapter von 10mm auf 14 mm her bekommt ?


passen diese hier ? http://www.parano-garage.de/itemPicBig/550/550adapter03.jpg

wen ja wie breit müssen die sein 4mm oder 8mm ?

THX


----------



## grandy (3. April 2007)

bei parano gibt es welche...wie du ja selber schon sehr gut erkannt hast 
es passen alle adapter wo dran steht 10 to 14 mm ^^ ich persönlihc habe mir die dritten von oben geholt .. diese kleinen spacer.. fahre ja auch den flipper 

aber habe auch mal ne frage:

kann man den flipper mit ner 40mm felge und 2.3 reifen fahren?


----------



## Dirt Bastard (3. April 2007)

grandy schrieb:


> bei parano gibt es welche...wie du ja selber schon sehr gut erkannt hast
> es passen alle adapter wo dran steht 10 to 14 mm ^^ ich persönlihc habe mir die dritten von oben geholt .. diese kleinen spacer.. fahre ja auch den flipper
> 
> aber habe auch mal ne frage:
> ...



Ja aber die gibt es ja in 2 verschiedenen breiten...
einmal  4mm und einmal 8mm breit ?! wie breit müssen Sie sein ?


----------



## grandy (3. April 2007)

hm?..lol?^^ ich hab mir einfach 14mm dicke bestellt.. gin grad ein bisschnen verwirrt sorry...


----------



## Dirt Bastard (3. April 2007)

grandy schrieb:


> hm?..lol?^^ ich hab mir einfach 14mm dicke bestellt.. gin grad ein bisschnen verwirrt sorry...



ja das sie 14 mm dick sind ist schon klar !  

ich meine aber BREITE !

 auf der page kann mann sie in 4mm oder 8mm BREIT bestllen deswegen bin ich etwas verunsichter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt-devil (4. April 2007)

Schreib mal denen hier ne Mail: http://www.california-sports.de/ . Da bekommste auf jeden fall die original adapter!

MfG Benni


----------



## Dirt Bastard (6. April 2007)

hab mir jetzt selbe welche gebaut


----------



## Sebi-nox (16. April 2007)

jo haett da au mal ne frage... 

bin 1.80 m groß naja ich weiß ned so recht
nachdem es den flipper ja nur so klein gibt... 
wuerde 26 zoll fahren. 
was denkt ihr ?? bike zu klein oder wird gehen..

fahre eig. nur dirt und park


----------



## grandy (16. April 2007)

ich bin 1,87 und habe den flipper mit 24".. ist kein prob 
also ich mein ich fahr street/dirt. aber wenn du nur 1,80 bist und 26" dann is das ohne frage no problem.


----------



## Sebi-nox (16. April 2007)

subba thx thx )


----------



## NiRoG (21. April 2007)

hi bin nun auch am überlegen ob ich mir nen flipper zusammen baue sollte nicht so teuer sein 

parts:
rahmen: der flipper
dirt jumper 3 04 (habe gelesen 80 mm federweg sind empfohlen 100 gehen auch?)
kurbeln: Eastern Bikes - Electron Kurbeln (kann ich gleich das bmx bb dazu bestellen?)
felgen /naben: Sun Ringlé & Veltec Disc 24" - Felge Sun Ringlé Single Track Nabe Veltec DH Singlespeed
reifen: maxxis holy roller 2,4 oder kenda k-rad 2,3
lenker: im moment dann erstmal husselfelt später wohl npj wonderbar
vorbau: husselfelt später ma gucken
pedalen: ma gucken
sattel: dmr
sattelstütze: ma gucken
bremse: hayes hfx 9

verbesserungs vorschläge wären nett danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Bastard (22. April 2007)

denk dran das der rahmen hinten für 14 mm achse ist


----------



## NiRoG (22. April 2007)

bei der hinterrad nabe steht art der achse: 10 mm schnellspanner das geht doch auch bei dem rahmen oder ?


----------



## Dirt Bastard (22. April 2007)

guck mal auf http://www.noxcycles.com
Da steht :
+ Ausfallenden variabel für 14mm Achse (auf 10mm reduzierbar)

Also wen du dir wieso neue parts holst würd ich mir sofort eine  Nabe mit 14mm Achse holen !


----------



## NiRoG (22. April 2007)

hmm ja stimmt schon aber die is teurer ^^
is der felgen/naben satz an sich ok für dirt / street obwohl die nabe halt veltec "DH" heißt ? und wo bekommt man so einen von 10mm auf 14mm adapter ?

und was sagt ihr zum rest vom bike ?

/edit: ah habe im nox shop schon son adapter gefunden 

also wäre der einbau des laufrad satzes ja kein problem will nur noch wissen ob er was taugt :>


----------



## grandy (22. April 2007)

es gibt auch bei www.bmx-mailorder.de adapter für 3,95 2 stück


----------



## NiRoG (22. April 2007)

ahh danke hatte die vorher nicht gefunden ^^

und was haltet ihr sonst von dem bike wie ich es mir aufbauen würde ???

könnte das zum street / dirt / dual ok sein ?
mit den naben und allem


----------



## grandy (23. April 2007)

np 

wil jemand meinen alten rahmen haben ? look signature


----------



## EDDM (6. Mai 2007)

Ich hab´n dickes problem mein flipper wird zu schwer!!!
Aufbau:
Rahmen:Nox flipper
Gabel: Dj3 von 04
Bremsen:Avid 5 185mm
Lenker:Holzfeller
Vorbau:Holzfeller
Felgen:singel track
Naben sind no name hinten 14 mm vorne 10mm
Reifen: evtl. Tabel top weil sie leicht sind!!!
Schläuche:Maxxis light
Kurbel:Khe Hindenburg ohne ti achse aber mit khe ninja Kettenblatt 30t
Pedale:von posion
Stüze:kallyo wird extrem gekürtzt und dann noch gebort
Sattel Brave Trixer
Klemme: no name
Griffe:eastern logo Grips
steuersatz:fsa pig dh 07
ich hoffe ich hab alles
gabel rahmen kurbel bremse hab ich schon
zusammen gerechnet sind das gut 17-18 kilo
also könnt ihr mir verbesserungs vorschläe geben???(gewicht)!!!
aber ich hab nicht sehr viel geld also in der preis klasse wie oben genannte parts halten!!!
und wie viel wiegt der gelbe flipper ganz oben?
THX


----------



## grandy (6. Mai 2007)

gabel und rahmen und kurbel und bremse sind zusammen 17-18 kilo :-O what?!.... wie schwer is bitte deine gabel?^^.....
also da kann iwas nich richtig sein..... es sei denn du hast steine als bremsblöcke^^


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (6. Mai 2007)

also ich würd des rad auf jeden fall mal wiegen , meiner meinung nach hat das rad maximal 16 kilo. ich bring mal den vergleich zu meinem fly:

also ich hab des fly mit folgenden parts aufgebaut:

nox fly 24 : 2,7kg
manitou stance ( ne oem version mit luft und externer zugstufe) : 2,6kg
laufräder: hr:revell light&strong auf revell nabe mit ss kit; vr:atomlab aircorp/trailpimp  dürfte so komplett mit tabletop drahtreifen und schwalbe standartschläuchen auf so 4,4kg kommen  
sattelstütze: nox dirtpost 0,35kg
sattel: shadow conspiracy penumbra slim 0,35kg 
kette: kmc cool chain sl 0,344kg
kurbeln/kettenblatt: eastern electron/24 honeycomb 1,695kg
lenker/vorbau: npj wonderbar light/ atomlab gi 0,8kg
bremse: juicy 7 185mm 0,45kg
steuersatz: fsa the pig dh pro 0,176kg
sattelstützklemme: no name schnellspanner
pedale: cmp billigteile


gewogen auf ner wirklichen radwage beim händler hatte mein rad komplett 14,6 kg 

(die oben angegebenen einzelgewichte sind herstellerangaben oder geschätzt  )  

auf jeden fall is ja dann bei deim flipper nur die gabel so 0,7 kg schwerer und der rahmen 0,5 kg, meine laufräder sind eher noch schwerer (zumindest des atomlab)  also ich würd echt sagen das dein rad nicht über 16 kilo kommt 

zur ersparnis könntest noch ne leichtere kette drauf machen , nen slimseat und vllt. noch leichtere pedale draufmachen, alles andere wird teuer und ich denk das effektivste wär ne andere gabel da könntest ein kilo sparn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDDM (7. Mai 2007)

das is geschätzt !!!! 
also die parts die ich möchte sind ca.16-17 kilo
gabel rahmen kurbel bremse so 7


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (7. Mai 2007)

jo auf wie viel möchtest denn kommen? wenn du halt unter 15 kilo willst wirds richtig teuer, aber ich denk das wirksamste wär echt ne neue gabel, mit ner neuen dj von 06 oder 07 sparst schon mal 0,6 kg (so ca.) und die hälfte dafür hättest schon mal wenn du deine dj verkaufst. sonst fällt mir gerade nichts mehr ein wo du noch sparen könntest. ich denk so 15 kilo sind doch für nen rahmen mit 3,2 kg voll okay obwohl ich denk das das vom anfang so um die 13-14 kg hat aber da is halt nirgens wirklich gespart worden, da hat jedes gramm weniger gut geld gekostet.


----------



## EDDM (8. Mai 2007)

ah thx
ich hab die dj erst gekauft
mal schaun wie es wird
sonst muss ich mir hald dann ne duro oder so holen 2,5 kg
-------------------------------^^^^---------------------
-------------------------------kotz------------------------


----------



## dirt-devil (10. Mai 2007)

Hol dir bloß keine Duro, die wird mit Sicherheit nicht halten... wenn du nicht viel ausgeben kannst bzw. nicht möchtest wird es echt schwer noch gewicht einzusparen! Was du machen kannst das du dünne Schläuche nimmst, die Sattelstütze so weit wie möglich kürzt, eine leichte Kette nimmst. Dann eine möglichst kleine Bremsscheibe und noch so kleinigkeiten, wenn du dann alles was du gepart hast zusammenrechnest merkst du schon einen Unterschied und hast nicht mehr ausgegeben .
Und zur not kann man sich auch an ein schweres Rad gewöhnen


----------



## EDDM (10. Mai 2007)

THx 
schlag mal Schläuche vor
THX


----------



## dirt-devil (10. Mai 2007)

Wenn du 26 Zoll Schläuche brauchst würde ich von Schwaleb die Ultra Light Schläuche nehmen. Bei 24 Zoll gibt es auch schön leichte... da weiß ich aber nicht wie die heißen. Deine Reifenwahl ist mit den Tabel Tops echt gut!


----------



## EDDM (13. Mai 2007)

und kette breucht ich noch ne leichte???!!!


----------



## Backflip Benni (14. Mai 2007)

Wenn die Kette leicht und haltbar sein soll, dann nehm doch einfach die KMC cool Chain light


----------



## MichaelAIR (14. Mai 2007)

Flipper ^^
gabel: dj3 o5 
laufräder : 26" rigida bulls mit hr14mm nox nabe vorne 9mm nox nabe 
Kette : Cool chain (weil sie zu kurz war noch n stück einer halflinkkette) 
Kurbeln : angeblich KHE hindenburg ^^ 
Kettenblatt : whe the people 38t Pedalle : NOX snapper
Vorbau & Lenker : NOX dh 
Sattel : DMR
Reifen : Holy roller vorne kenda hinten
Bremsen : 2 juicys avid 5 vorn und hinten 160er scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDDM (14. Mai 2007)

bissl schwer????!


----------



## MichaelAIR (14. Mai 2007)

ach was


----------



## grandy (14. Mai 2007)

lol wo hasn den her ^^...
hey aber ich muss sagen... es gibt durchaus weiber die fahren besser als mancher typ und denen muss man echt respekt zuweisen ..nur.... die sind meistens iwiekomishc und voll die mannsweiber xD.. 

ich bleib eben bei der meinung.. biken is für männer und sollte auch unter denen bleiben .. wir fangen ja auch nich einfach schuhe zu sammeln...oder kinder zu kriegen ^^


----------



## MichaelAIR (15. Mai 2007)

lol

sorry kann dir leider nich ganz zustimmen hab schon öfters frauen gesehen die hübsch waren und trotzdem "gut" fahren konnten

außerdem ises doch voll geil wenn du dich mit nem mädel über etwas unterhalten kannst was dich auch wirklich interessiert  nich nur über wie du schon sagtest schuhe oder wenn se anfangen über andere zu lästern oder so


----------



## grandy (15. Mai 2007)

hm stümmt


----------



## Seether (15. Mai 2007)

frage wie lang muss der schaft von der gabel min sein? und kann man die austauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandy (15. Mai 2007)

fürn flipper?


also empfohlen ist 80mm.. kannst aber auch problemlos 100 fahren.. aber 80 is am besten.


----------



## Seether (15. Mai 2007)

nicht federweg^^ ich mein den schaft wenn ich mir ne gebrauchte hol wie lang der schaft sein muss


----------



## grandy (15. Mai 2007)

aso..öhm ^^ müstte ich nachmessen.... xD...


----------



## Seether (16. Mai 2007)

und kennt jmd ne narbe fürs hinterrad die an ein flipper passt ( also 14mm ohne ADAPTER) die man schalten kann-.-


----------



## Seether (16. Mai 2007)

UND BOLß KEINE REDUZIER KLAPPEN VON 14 auf 10mm DAS IS der Obermüll da rutscht das dauert rum das ist voll behindertst Macht das Auf keinen Fall: Ihr macht damit lack kaputt und das rutscht immer rum, ein whip und mit pech fliegt das rad raus EGAL wie fest gezogen das ist echt oberkacke


----------



## Seether (11. Juni 2007)

Ach ja und nochwas welche reifenfreiheit hab ich denn bei 26'' is nur 24** angegeben


----------



## Backflip Benni (18. Juni 2007)

Bei 26 Zoll schätz ich mal so um die 2,3-2,4er Reifenbreite


----------



## EDDM (18. Juni 2007)

könnt ihr hier mal ein paar 14 mm naben reinschreiben???
thx!!!


----------



## Backflip Benni (22. Juni 2007)

Guck mal bei mailorder rein, die haben jede menge drin... wie z.B. Atomlab, NOX, Profile, NPJ ec. Musste einfach mal reingucken


----------



## EDDM (8. Juli 2007)

is es vernünftig sich nen Kettenspanner Dranzuschrauben 
oder einfach wie be npj
ein loch bohren und ne schraube durch!!!!??????!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (11. Juli 2007)

EDDM schrieb:


> is es vernünftig sich nen Kettenspanner Dranzuschrauben
> oder einfach wie be npj
> ein loch bohren und ne schraube durch!!!!??????!!!!!



hast Du eine 14er Achse? dann sind Spanner nicht ganz so wichtig. Aber besser ist es schon  und die Kosten nun auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## EDDM (11. Juli 2007)

ja 14 
warum gerade bei 14???
thx


----------



## Hopi (13. Juli 2007)

Weil Du die 14er so festballern kannst das sie sich überhaupt nicht mehr rührt


----------



## EDDM (15. Juli 2007)

logisch


----------



## Geesthachter (20. April 2008)

hi leute 
gibt es den flipper auch in anderen farben als gelb, schwarz, braun und grau??
wäre es vllt möglich ein flipper direkt von nox in blau zu bekommen?


----------



## KoR3 (30. April 2008)

hi, dat nox kommt mir doch bekannt vor vom winterberg letztes jahr, fährt sich das teil immer noch so geil wie damals? naja, wollte einfach mal tach sagen und grez an benni, ich war der mit dem norco (auch gerne "Vollidiot" genannt ) man sieht sich


----------



## evilbert (19. Mai 2008)

hey hat jermand bilder von nem komplett bike mit dem flipper in schwarz oder braun?
würd das gerne mal im komplett bike sehn...


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (30. Mai 2008)

Schau in meiner Galerie...


----------



## FARUK (31. Mai 2008)

Moin ick hab och mal eine frage .
also ick werde mir warscheinlich och ein Flipper.
so jetzt kommt meine frage:ich habe gelesen das es empfohlen wird mit 80mm den zu fahren wie sieht es dann mit 100mm aus macht es große probleme??


gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Dan (14. Juni 2008)

also ich fahre ihn mit 100 und es ist für mich kein Problem.
allerdings denke 80 steht dem rahmen besser.


----------



## Flipper87 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo leute

Hab mal ne ganz technische frage...
Fahre zur zeit hinterradnarbe mit schnellspanner und schaltung und die adapter von Nox.
Hab nun aber das problem das mein Hinterrad ständig vor in die schwinge kommt.
Bekomme mein Hinterrad nicht fest genug mit dem schnellspanner habt ihr vielleicht ne idee was ich probieren könnte???


----------



## nitrox5277 (16. Oktober 2008)

bei moshcore.com
gibt es den besten 14mm auf 10mm adapter
ansonsten 4mm nehmen da ausfaller 8mm hat
wegen de spannkraft von de ganzen
gruss lars


----------



## Flipper87 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hey coole sache danke dir die werde ich mal probieren den so gehts nicht mehr weiter....Gruß


----------



## bighitryder (26. Oktober 2008)

flipper kaufen oda eher net?
is der rahmen stabil?
bin ca. 1,80 groß


----------



## nitrox5277 (26. Oktober 2008)

achtung rahmen ist schwer fast 3,9kg und überleg vorher ob du 24/26zoll fahren möchtest....ansonsten stabil....ja mega....
gruss lars 192cm plus gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha ???? (26. Juli 2009)

tag hat einer ne ahmung wo ich eine 14 mm
nabe für 32loch herbekomm???

thx


----------

